# Alcohol Based Stain Help



## CBarnes17 (Sep 29, 2007)

I recently completed a project from the New Yankee Workshop and am getting ready to stain it and need some help. The project is the mission style desk. It is made from quarter-sawn white oak and the TV show says to start with an alcohol based stain, followed by a dark walnut oil based stain, and finally several coats of wipe on poly. The problem is that they don't recommend a color for the alcohol based stain. First, is anyone familiar with this project and happen to have a suggestion on a color for the alcohol based stain. Secondly, can anyone recommend a brand or supplier for alcohol based stain that they have used successfully. I have never used alcohol based stains and the most I know about them is that they are sold as powder that you mix with alcohol. I want to make this as true to the finish that was shown on the show so I'd like to follow their procedure.

I appreciate any input you may have. Thanks.


----------



## jimmiet. (Aug 15, 2007)

*stain*

aniline dye can be used with alcohol, water or mixed with you finish. comes in powder or liguid. I like to use water because is easy to control , if too dark, just take a wet rag and wipe of some color off.
you have to raise the grain and lightly sand before staining with water. alcohol works well too but not as controlable. the original finish used on mission white oak was 26 percent ammonia fuming, which is very dangerous !!! Anilne dye, gell stains and or pigment stains are much safer and work very well. I use aniline dye in varnish or laquar to tint the finish as well as a stain. Cool stuff.


----------

